# Deda vs Specialized "Roubiax" handlebar tape



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I've been wanting a thicker, more cushioned handlebar tape, and recently installed Deda tape.

However, the Deda tape was only marginally thicker (2.4 mm at center) than the OEM tape (about 2.1 mm) I removed. Otherwise, the Deda feels nice.

Specialized claims their "Roubaix" tape has : 

_elastomer gel backing for vibration damping performance_
_More than *double the elastomer thickness* of competitor gel tapes_
Specialized is pricey ($20), but worth it to me if it's thicker and better cushioned.

Has anyone tried both brands, and if so, how do they compare ?

(There's no Roubaix in stock locally, so I'd have to special order)


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I've been wanting a thicker, more cushioned handlebar tape


Regardless, you may not like the feel of the tape. It's almost like a cloth. I and few people I've run into didn't like the feel. Even if it's not in stock, check the shop's Roubaixs for the feel. It comes on some (all?) of them.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Never tried the Specialized, but I like the Deda as well or more than any cork tape I've ever used.


----------



## mikespug (May 10, 2008)

I just recently put the Specialized Roubaix tape on my ride and am very pleased with it. It is _definately_ thick and cushy. John is right regarding the feel of the tape, it feels like a very fine terry cloth. I'd imagine most people's problem with that is the fact that it differs from the "normal" smooth or cork feel. I typically wear gloves when I ride but when I don't I find the soft texture to be rather pleasant.

There is a kit that Specialized offers that contains both the Roubaix tape _and_ preformed gel pads. Completely overkill in my opinion.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*You can get too cushy*

I find the gel back tapes move around under my hands when I want to grip the bars hard


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

Roubaix tape is nice if you ride bare-handed, and yes, the texture is different...obviously. I do like how it feels, and if we had it in white, I would've returned to that, rather than the Arundel Gecko tape I have now.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

I like the stuff myself. It is also very durable. I recently replaced some that was on my bike for 1 1/2 years with around 3k miles on it and it was still not in bad shape. I use the gel pads under my tape, but I first tightly wrap the gel pads with friction tape to "firm up" the feel of the gel. I like the increased diamater that the combo gives me, especially on the tops just before the brake levers. I don't use the gel pads on the drops, however.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Finally located some blue Roubaix tape at another LBS.

The Roubaix is marginally thicker (2.6 mm) than the Deda tape. 

However, I think I will prefer the Roubaix tape's textured surface ... the tape seemed to grip nicely when I examined a Roubaix-tape-equipped bike at the store.

Since I didn't do a great install of the Deda tape last weekend (my first attempt), I'll probably start over and install the Roubaix tape this weekend.


----------

